# Hired help crossing ditches - how did this guy not get stuck or roll?



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

First I'd be pissed if I saw anyone drive my tractor through a ditch like this, never mind the cultivator on the back getting nearly pressed into the rear tire.

Second how on earth did he not get stuck? Was it just dry enough? I know sometimes I can walk right through some crazy stuff but ditches are usually a recipe for stuck. Its about 1/3 of the way through were the fwa tractor crosses the ditch.


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Some people just shouldn't be allowed near equipment at all. How long would it really have taken to go around? Seems like there's not much respect for either tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

This appears to be an adventure brought on by hired hands. I guess in any country the hired hands don't care about the bosses equipment and aren't all that bright. They probably weren't specifically told not to run the first tractor in the ditch nor to run the second tractor through the ditch to get out the first one. I will give them props for figuring out that they were on the wrong side when trying to pull out the tractor at first.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol have to give em props for that one to....thought sure they were gonna keep trying from that side......kinda wish they had of.....wouldn't have had such a joyous ending......morons, I bet the guy what owned the equipment wasn't laughing


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Morons!! Think they got racing stripes in their shorts?

Nah, didn't think there was any danger in crossing the ditch.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am surprised the small chain held up. If the ground had not been soft and they had better traction I bet it would have snapped.

Sometimes I watch the stuck tractor videos on YouTube. Makes a person wonder if it was the operators first day on a tractor.


----------

